# Trout Big Trout here we go!!!



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

Went out for a little trout fishing this morning. Caught a couple but this one was the biggest. I was mad that i did not have my hand scale or tape measure to check weight and size. But i would say it was roughly around 24-27" and about 9 lbs. We fish for fun so we let the beautiful fish go to be caught again. Water was great nice green tint, not to windy, and over some real soft sands. I think this is what they consider a trophy trout???


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for the weight correction and the length correction I do not fish enough to visually tell how long it is. But I do know i have a size 12 shoe and it was the length of two.


----------

